# At last a permanent UK track



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Room is 33' x 19', track will fill most of it.

Legs:










More to follow.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow thats some room!!!!!!:hat::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats chop, keep us informed!


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

WoW! this is going to be a huge track,can't wait to see the progress


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Is 33' x 19' large enough for a proper UK track?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Shouldn't that be 10m x 6m ?


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

The room is as large as some used for temp tracks, but smaller than others.

It should be good, and who knows, in time, our Katz-Ring.


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Now here is a dilemma.

Having spent time painting that room, it turns out there is the strong possibility of a much larger one becoming available...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Larger is almost always better!! And better to find out now than halfway through assembly! :thumbsup:


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Room is 55' x 20'.

Chasing down pics now.

One large track with the main straight going whole length is the plan.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

chopchange said:


> Room is 55' x 20'.


Smashing! :hat:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

chopchange said:


> Room is 55' x 20'.
> 
> One large track with the main straight going whole length is the plan.


Brilliant!!!


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Er, ??


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

No idea what post ~12 is, but moving on the current debate is about having four lanes or six.

Six is a lot more work and expense, but means more track time and more competition when you are racing, and more teams if you hold an enduro meeting.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Chopchange, I think Rich is giving you a compliment on your track size, large room, and going "big"!! That "brilliant" vid was from a series of funny Telly commercials run in the States a couple years ago. The commercials, which were for Guinness beer, were made to exclaim how drinking their beer was...."Brilliant!!!". Anyhow, post #12 was meant to compliment your ideas. Here is a vid that is more true to the Guinness line of thinking.

BTW, your track idea? BRILLIANT!!!!!!! (go with 6-lanes in affordable)


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank You 'Lap 

My thinking is that once the 6 laner is in the guys doing the work will forget the extra hassle and cost it took to get there.

At the moment they are busy making the supports for the road-base, in itself a pretty big job.


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

More work on the boring stuff commencing tomorrow. I will try and get those that go to send me some pictures.


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Interesting question as the Trackmate site is down for the mo, which software progs can cope with six lanes?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Slot Race Manager (SRM) is a great DOS lap timer program, and its free.

http://www.cenobyte.nl/slotracemanager/

You can wire your track for Trackmate and use SRM, and install Trackmate later.

Hope this helps.


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

*pics from HONK*

Here's some pics of the room - gradually getting emptied ready for the track:









Dave - who's waving - is over 6 foot tall, so that shows the length of the room.










In the workshop upstairs trestles are being made and various construction techniques are being investigated.










Six lanes is the decision.


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

I think this picture should give some idea of what the guys are trying to do:










Thanks to forced perspective the straight looks way shorter than it really is. Each ofthe legs is more than 4 feet apart.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice straight!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That's looooooooooong. I love it!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

That is Huge!!!!!!!!!:freak::freak:

By the way, does 706hemi live anywhere near you and do you know him? I know England is big but figured i'd ask cause i'm not too sharp.:drunk:

My vote is 6 lanes if you can swing it.


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

The kent guys went for six lanes Joe.

That way when they put on a 24hr race, guys like you can come over 

Hemi is in the Midlands I think, and has been invited to bring his awesome resins to races I am sure.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

chopchange said:


> The kent guys went for six lanes Joe.
> 
> That way when they put on a 24hr race, guys like you can come over
> 
> Hemi is in the Midlands I think, and has been invited to bring his awesome resins to races I am sure.



Yea baby!!! 6 lanes is awsome!!! Thats a ton of track!!! This is gonna be amazing.


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Holy freaking long straigt batman!! Keep us updated on the progress of this. That track is going to be a ginormous monster. I don't they even make gears tall enough for HO cars that will handle a straight like that lol. Vrrrooooooooooom


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

should have some more pictures mid-week.


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

As promised:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sweet!! Or should I say:


SWEET


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Doce!!!!


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

*The first race meet*

Here's a video from the inaugural event yesterday. It was an incredible track to drive. The fastest laps of the day were low 12 secs and with the fastest stock Mega-Gs 15.5.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I have often wondered what it would be like to race on a track that big.

This could be... the most interesting track in the UK. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Woodcote the laptimes were even quicker than that. Craig managed a 10.02 second lap in Pro Mod and in Open Wheel Darren actually beat my fastest lap by 2 tenths managing an amazing 14.88 second lap with his Mega G compared to my 15.05 seconds.

The track was stunning. I think it is the maximum size you would want for HO. One thing I noticed is that some of the corners were definitely made trickier by the changes in elevation and other corners you found yourself driving the car slower than the corner would normally be taken simply due to the perspective and size of the circuit!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Gareth said:


> Woodcote the laptimes were even quicker than that. Craig managed a 10.02 second lap in Pro Mod and in Open Wheel Darren actually beat my fastest lap by 2 tenths managing an amazing 14.88 second lap with his Mega G compared to my 15.05 seconds.
> 
> The track was stunning. I* think it is the maximum size you would want for HO. *One thing I noticed is that some of the corners were definitely made trickier by the changes in elevation and other corners you found yourself driving the car slower than the corner would normally be taken simply due to the perspective and size of the circuit!


I guess that you haven't done the 24 hours with the Rolls Royce club over in Derby.....80 foot straight!
I went there 15 years ago with the first Team U.S.A. visit The first time I went down that looooong straight, I let off three times for the turn before I finally got there! Talk about perspective....from waaaay across the room up on a platform. Very, very, cool.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool video and very nice track.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Probably one of the few tracks in the world with a straight long enough to actually utilize the feature of an Aurora Speed Shifter.

Joe


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

eastside johnny said:


> I guess that you haven't done the 24 hours with the Rolls Royce club over in Derby.....80 foot straight!
> I went there 15 years ago with the first Team U.S.A. visit The first time I went down that looooong straight, I let off three times for the turn before I finally got there! Talk about perspective....from waaaay across the room up on a platform. Very, very, cool.


You're right, I've not done the 24 hour as yet. It is on my list of things to do eventually although again, I'm worried about being able to see the car sufficiently to drive the track! And I'm only 32....worryingly!!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Gareth, Don't worry, be happy......Just do it!

Not sure, but the 24 hours is I think, is always early November...maybe this weekend or next? They also do a warm up race on Friday night before the Sat/Sun enduro. Good chance to get on the track for some laps.....
EVERYONE (drivers) has to stand & drive from the platform so the turns are just as far for ALL the drivers to see.
Hoping to get back for the race in the next couple/few years too.


----------

